# Cobia trips in April.



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

Once again we will be doing walk on cobia trips this April. We are going to try to keep the price at 125.00 per person like last year. We will have to keep a close eye on the cost of diesel. I think it will be out of sight by April! This will be our first year fishing my (new to me) 36 ft. Topaz. So come on and lets sight one up!!
Here is a list of the booked days.
April 8th, 9th, 10th, 12th, 13th, 17th, 18th, 20th.


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

Man it's fixen to "grab another gear",I just saw 3 butterflys in the yard and the dogwoods are bluming and the turkeys are gobblin,should be happen soon!Come on down big brown clown!!I'ma getten FIRED UP!!!


----------



## fishboy (Oct 6, 2007)

I was just thinking about your walk on trips yesterday, and hoping you would still do them this year. I will definately be coming to see you in April. I'll be in touch. - Rob


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

Glad to hear your doing them again this year Scott. Hoping to get my 14yo hooked up with his first


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

I have booked the 9th, 10th, 12th, 13th, 17th, and the 18th so far. If you have a day in mind let me know. It will fill up soon.


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

btt


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

Wirelessly posted (Iphone 4s)

Can u post a pic of the boat?


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

The outriggers and antennas have been removed.


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

Sunday April 8th is now booked.


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

Thur. April 12th is booked.


----------



## EODangler (Apr 7, 2011)

How many total people per trip?


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

3 people per trip unless you have a group you want to take. I can take 6 anglers total.


----------



## feelin' wright (Oct 7, 2007)

PM sent.


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

Got it feelin' wright. The 6th is booked. Send me a contact # when you get a chance. Thanks, Capt. Scott


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

I updated the list.


----------

